# How to take the crown out of a stud



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a very helpful tip some might know ..some might not....first and formost i am a building contractor not only drywall. new homes .commerical jobes ect..frame .finish .top to bottom..

when you come across a stud with a bad crown in the wall......find the concave side of the stud at the worst part..cut into it 3/4s of the way through...pull the stud towards you till its straight using 4 or 6 foot level..than insert shim...than nail 12 inch chunk of same size matterial to the side to reinforce the lumber...and nomore crown...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So THAT'S what the hatchet end is for!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

can't you just keep hitting them with a hammer till they turn sideways:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> can't you just keep hitting them with a hammer till they turn sideways:whistling2:


You mean sideways like laying on the floor, right?


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

You can use the hatchet end of your hammer as a temporary shim until it's been reinforced.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i think its a good idea to make sure there is a permanent shim in there too. helps transfer the weight down. not that its even that big a deal for just one stud, but its good insurance. a 12" inch block is only as strong as the shear strength of your screw/nail.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

the hatchet end is for money collections.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

When I use to rock, and we had to fix them. we would cut into the crown side of the stud 3/4's of the way with a hand or power saw. Then toe a spike into the cut to draw the stud together. Usually one cut was sufficient to draw it straight. If not, you would cut one foot higher or lower from the last cut, and toe nail again till it was straight:yes:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe Rajib could tell us what a stud is?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Maybe Rajib could tell us what a stud is?


:laughing: He does that without saying a word!


----------

